# I want to breed my female she is a maincoon pers mix



## jennykitty3144 (Jan 31, 2005)

I was told by the breeder this is called line breeding, will this mix ever be recognised? She called it a percoon


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

to the forum. I'm not sure of line breeding, but percoon sounds adorable :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, you should have posted in the breeding section instead.


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Welcome! Maybe I am wrong but I thought linebreeding was breeders' way of saying inbreeding so people wouldn't become upset to hear inbreeding occurred? Linebreeding happens all the time but the inbreeding coefficient has to be low enough (in my opinion under 10%) so that it doesn't cause issues healthwise.

If the breeder is serious about getting the breed recognized she should be taking notes on everything and should have contacted the CFA inquiring about how to get a new breed accepted. She should also have a clear idea of where she wants to go with the cross mating. Does she want the persian flat face with solid colors but the body shape and coat of a maine ****? I actually have no imagination and cannot figure out what she has in mind and would be interested in finding out.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

I really think you should reconsider. There are already a ton of homless cats and kittens, many of which are a result of someone who has a cat of such and such a breed (or breeds) and they think it would make nice kittens.

Reputable breeders don't just mix breeds of cats, then tell the people who buy the kittens to make more babies. Breeding cats take a ton of energy, time, research and money. It isn't a way to make money at all. Most breeders actually lose money, but breed because of a true love for bettering the breed.

There are a lot of problems that can arrise from an unspayed/unneutered cat that you probably don't want to deal with (behavioral problems, spraying, health problems). Have your cat fixed and love him/her to your fullest ability... leave the breeding to your "breeder"


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

Anyone considering creating a new breed has a LOT of legwork ahead of them. They need to have a long-term breeding and development plan in place outlining the characteristics and traits they wish to breed to, and how they plan to do so with multiple lines to avoid excessive inbreeding. It is very difficult to establish the recognition of a new breed (ask the purveyors of Cockapoos, Peekapoos, and Labradoodles), and it certainly will not be done in the lifetime of one or two generations of cats...and probably not in the lifetime of any one breeder. Until then, what you'll have is a mixed-breed cat. 

(on a personal note, I'd also like to know what the point of a Persian/MC cross is...it would seem to diminish the quality of each breed and increase the chances of at least a couple of recesive genetic health issues, at least at first glance, so I'm a bit curious as to the reasoning...I have a similar type of mix at the shelter right now, as a matter of fact).


----------



## jennykitty3144 (Jan 31, 2005)

*line breeding*

Have a look at how beautifum my Fiona is.


----------



## jennykitty3144 (Jan 31, 2005)

*fiona*

she is in the members gallary


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Just because she is beautiful does not mean she should be bred from. At the end of the day, whatever these 'breeders' call it, you will simply be producing more crossbreed kittens to add to the million out there already. 

Why can't people just love their cats for what they are without wanting to turn them into kitten machines? I wouldn't even want to put my cat through it for her sake, poor kitty


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

emma_pen said:


> Just because she is beautiful does not mean she should be bred from.


Amen to that. I really hope you listen to the advice of the others who have posted. They really are knowledgeable, and all we want is the best for all kitties everywhere. It's not fair to create more mixed breed kittens, no matter how beautiful they may be, when shelters are literally BURSTING with cats and kittens already. (And if you're thinking you could make money from them, without papers kittens really aren't worth more than the adoption cost from shelters which when you subtract all the costs of food, and veterinary care that you would have to put INTO the kittens before homing them, you would be at a substancial loss. BUT most mixed kittens are "accidents" and are given away for free. So why would someone buy one from you, when they could save a life from a shelter, or pick up a free kitten pretty much from any newspaper?)


----------



## KillerBlackCat06 (Sep 25, 2004)

well, unlike a lot of people here, i say if you want to breed your kitty you go right ahead. a lot of people say against it, but yet they forget a lot of kids are being made each year because they want them as well(and some arent)yet they dont seem to complain about that...so i say to you, if you want kitties, you go right ahead! however, if you do plan to, just know that there are risks involved as with anything else...so yeah, if you have the ability to take care of the cat and her kittens, go for it! i hope i dont get flammed for this, but i think its stupid that the only excuse people have is "millions of unwanted kittens" because the same goes for everything else! :?


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

I like your logic :roll: 

Since there is already a lot of garbage on the street, who cares if I toss my wrappers on the ground?

Since there is already so much air pollution, who cares if I drive a gas-guzzler?

Right?

Since there are already hundreds of thousands of cats that are homeless, starving, and waiting for homes, who cares if I make a few more?


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

spacemonkey said:


> I like your logic :roll:
> 
> Since there is already a lot of garbage on the street, who cares if I toss my wrappers on the ground?
> 
> ...


I was going to say something, but this about sums it up. 

It's this kind of thinking that has CAUSED the population problem... :x


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

spacemonkey said:


> Since there are already hundreds of thousands of cats that are homeless, starving, and waiting for homes, who cares if I make a few more?


Mental note: stop reading breeding forum

Right after this.

Sure...What's a few more moggies anyhow? I mean, _someone_ will take care of them, right? One of those nice shelter people will handle it. What's the answer? Make people attend a few kitten euthanasias to get the point across? 

Me, I think its "stupid" that people want to breed their cats with no knowledge of genetics, breed standard, or breeder ethics, and honestly, I get sick of watching litter after litter after litter die off or go begging for homes, and sicker still of beautiful, wonderful adult moggies _deliberately _bred by irresponsible people, only to get dumped in a shelter when they're not cute anymore or develop health problems. Where are the moggy breeders then?

Kittens don't just magically end when you place them in homes, you're responsible for them for the rest of their lives, no matter what happens or how sick they get. If you make them, you'd darn well better be prepared to take them back in, pay for chronic medical conditions, and feed them for as long as they live. If you aren't prepared to do that, don't even think about breeding. 

I think that the specific risks of breeding have been adequately covered in many other threads here, not just in terms of unwanted animals, but things like genetic issues, reproductive health issues, and financial issues, so I think it's rather shortsighted to say that the ONLY reason anyone gives against breeding here is overpopulation...at least it is if you've actually _read_ any of the recent BYB debates.

And, just to clear things up, I am also against human breeding, as well. I don't do it, never have, never will, and I'd discourage most other people from doing it if I was asked for an opinion.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

KillerBlackCat06 said:


> a lot of people say against it, but yet they forget a lot of kids are being made each year because they want them as well(and some arent)yet they dont seem to complain about that...so i say to you, if you want kitties, you go right ahead!


That's the worst logic I've ever heard. How in the world does "unwanted babies" justify making "unwanted kittens"? They are both irresponsible ideas brought forth by irresponsible people. 

Just because we don't complain about everything in the world here does not mean that "unwanted kittens" is the biggest issue in the world according to us, and we don't see the big picture. It's not mentioned here because of the matter of relevancy.

Jennikitty, I have beautiful kitties too. That doesn't mean that I will put them in danger. Do you have any idea what breeding puts a cat's body through? You love your beautiful cat, right? Then enjoy her. Don't put her at risk. Listen to what these educated people are saying.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

Ok, I decided not to re-read the entire post, but figure since people keep saying "overpopulation" is the only reason not to breed, lets try a few more.

You didn't mention how old your cat was, but I'm assuming its still fairly young. Have you witnessed your cat while in heat? It isn't pretty! Are you prepared to deal with nonstop howling and serious attempts to escape your home in order to find a mate?

You also didn't mention where the male would come from. Certainly you wouldn't buy a male cat to breed with her, because you'd never be able to leave them alone together. Are you willing to pay a high price for a stud service? If you want to get a male, are you willing to build an outdoor enclosure to keep him in? (he'll most likely spray everywhere, so living indoors would be very unpleasant for you)

How often would you breed your cat? A female can stay in heat for weeks, or even months! Some even stay in heat until they get pregnant. Deadly infections can come about from several heats without mating. So unless you want to turn your cat into a kitten factory by breeding her at every heat (which you REALLY shouldn't do) are you willing to risk her health and her LIFE to make kittens?

How much are you planning on spending on medical bills? What will happen if there's a problem during the pregnancy and she needs an emergency c-section? Are you ready for this? 

Just a few things to think about.

And as a side note - Unwanted children are a big problem in this country. However, people get pregnant for many reasons... and not to sound cruel and uncaring, but it is THEIR responsibility. I've never been pregnant... but taking in a pet is YOUR responsibility. When you make the CHOICE to take in a pet, you're responsible to them for their lives. Its your responsibility to keep them healthy, to feed them, and keep them safe. Breeders take care in their cats. People who just want to make "cute" kittens may have good intentions, but ultimately they aren't ready to take on such a commitment.


----------



## KillerBlackCat06 (Sep 25, 2004)

hey, sorry if i dont agree with you, but just because my logic isnt the best in the world doesnt mean that my intention is to encourage stupid breeding. i know all this stuff, and i love animals and a happy dooda planet like everyone else, but what it all comes down to is no matter how much you flame someone for ignorance, if they want to do it they sure as **** will. you people are telling me what i already know, i just dont think its right to call her irresponsible just because she wanted to, i mean she might not even do it, and if she does she must be willing to take on some type of responsibility or know whats going to happen, but then again, maybe she doesnt. i just think that its a waste of time to tell people not to do something and theyre already set to do it, you can warn them, but to flame them, and then go as far as to call them irrisponsible when you dont even know these people, is pushing it too far...sure, have your opinion, but dont get mad at me for having my own, i just think if thats what she wants to do then so be it, theres nothing you can do to stop it if she so chooses...i dont mean to sound rude, mind you, but ive been insulted all my life for what seems to others as a stupid idea or bad logic and i hate to stand by and wach this type of thing happen to others just because some people believe it shouldnt be...i wish i could say more but im kinda depressed that you people are being so close minded and mean about what i have to say and about another persons decision...


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

If you think it's a waste of time, then you don't need to reply. But that is your opinion. Lots of people here think that it is worth it to TRY to change someone's mind if it means saving one cat. So you stick to your opinion, and let others have theirs. It's not up to you to decide what is a "waste of time" for other people. 

I didn't see any flaming here. Breeding animals without an education about it IS irresponsible, that's a fact. A fact that's been backed up with many OTHER facts countless times in this forum. No one called her a horrible person or called her names -- that would be flaming. I'm sure no one here thinks that of her.


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

In Oregon, a guy got two PUREBRED male and female Maine **** kittens. He didn't want the cats in the house, and tossed them outside...where they made tons of kittens. Now the Klamath Falls Humane Society has a whole bunch of purebred Maine Coons...and if they aren't adopted by next week, they will all be euthanized. We are trying to help these cats as much as we can.

One kitten in foster care right now came from a backyard breeder who dumped a whole bunch of purebred dogs & cats with a local rescue. 

A rescue friend of mine pulled 9 purebred Ragdolls a month or so ago from our local animal control(aka. pound). These cats have 3 days up for adoption, and then they are euthanized. These cats were the lucky ones...

Do you see what I have to deal with? Do you see what happens from letting cats breed? Anyone who is going to do this to their cats, should not have gotten a cat in the first place.

Abhay


----------



## BaileyAndSammi (Oct 13, 2004)

Hey Spittles! 

Are those Maine Coons in Klamath Falls still there? I am way up in Albany, Oregon (about a 4 hour drive to K.Falls) but I might be interested in saving one of those babies!

Do you have more info?


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

YES!!!

So far we know there are about 12 MC's. All of them are young, and there are about four kittens(which I believe Maine **** Rescue, who I volunteer for, is taking). 

I am pm'ing you my phone number and e-mail address! Even if you don't want to keep the Maine ****, you could foster him. He(or she) can be a Maine **** Rescue cat and we will put him/her on PetFinder and adopt kitty out.

Abhay


----------



## tornangel012 (Feb 18, 2005)

Even though I'm new here I have to agree I think anyone who wants to breed kittens should first spend a month or two Volunteering at a shelter to understand Properly the populations problem. I've considered breeding dogs that I love and getting into cats maybe later in life and now I think NO WAY! Because...........

1. I'm not in it for the money and I don't have the experiance or time to deal with Pedigree even though all my dogs have been purebreed and If i did get into breeding cats once again I would ONLY go with licensed pure breds

2. I would only want to keep the whole family mommy, daddy and kittens or puppies for myself and i KNOW i would NEVER be able to handle that. 

3. The price of breeding is also the price of your pet's happiness in terms of behavioural and hormone. If I'm not breeding then I'm making sure they never will and can live LONG happy untroubled hormonal lives.


----------



## teebos69 (Apr 2, 2005)

OsnobunnieO said:


> Ok, I decided not to re-read the entire post, but figure since people keep saying "overpopulation" is the only reason not to breed, lets try a few more.
> 
> You didn't mention how old your cat was, but I'm assuming its still fairly young. Have you witnessed your cat while in heat? It isn't pretty! Are you prepared to deal with nonstop howling and serious attempts to escape your home in order to find a mate?
> 
> not all female cats try to escape to find a mate i had a female persian who just rolled around on the floor and meowed a few times and she did not howl.why do you people think you know everything about cats,because you reallt dont.


----------



## teebos69 (Apr 2, 2005)

woops forgot to check the date again,cant the mods just get these off of here.


----------



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

teebos69 said:


> not all female cats try to escape to find a mate i had a female persian who just rolled around on the floor and meowed a few times and she did not howl.why do you people think you know everything about cats,because you reallt dont.


I don't think anyone is claiming to be an expert. All cats have different ways of expressing themselves. Some cats try to go outside and howl if they can't - your cat rolls around cutely and meows.  

But she needs to be prepaired for what could happen. It's one of those "be prepaired for the worst" kind of things. Her cat could howl or mew... or she could do something completely different like let's say - spraying the house. Girl cats also do that sometimes (one of my girls did even without an infection). She also could do nothing at all.

If she is going to breed her cat - she does need to listen to some of the people on this forum. They are trying to give her advice and how to prepair for her cat as a mother. She needs to be prepaired to take her cat to the vet in case there is an emergency, C-sec and everything else. She needs to know that her cat could die from kitten birth. She needs to know how expensive it is to take care of the kittens. She needs to know all the risks before she decides to breed her cat. It would be far worse if she was expecting an ideal situation and something horrible happened.

She also needs to be prepaired for her kittens not to sell (just in case). Some people will not pay a high price for a mixed breed kitten even if it is an up and comming breed. If she tells the truth on an ad and says that they are a persian/mainecoon mix they might rather adopt from a shelter. So she runs the risk of losing money if she has to sell them for less, or runs the risk of having several cats. What will she do is she cannot sell her kittens? Give them away or try to put them in a shelter?

Not to say that they won't sell - some people will pay and some people won't. If she is planning on selling them - she needs to have some money for advertisement - kittens don't just sell themselves after all.  Let me say again that not everyone would be interested.

Giving advice and telling the truth is not negative - and in this case could be very helpful. She would be adding to the over population of moggies and mixed breeds, but that is not the only point people are trying to make here. There are other factors that she might not have thought of yet and she needs to know them if she is going to be a responsible (and well prepaired) cat breeder.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

teebos, most threads in this forum are old, so maybe if you're worried about digging up old posts you chould just check the date before you even open the thread -- that way you won't read it and want to post. The dates are posted right in the title line, then that's a good way to regulate. But the mods won't take the threads away, b/c there is still interesting information in them.


----------



## kittiekatzz (Apr 12, 2005)

I agree that she should take some time volunteering at her local shelter before ever considering breeding her cat. I have done volunteer work at local shelters and it definitely is not somewhere you would want one of your kittens or cats to end up! One shelter I worked at was full to the maximum amount of cats, they were all ill as one cat brought in an upper respiratory infection that spread throughout all of the cats. They were being put down at rapid rates and the poor little kitties just wanted to be loved! I know no one "asks" to be born but please think about a purposeful breeding long and hard! Those kittens in the shelter could be the ones you bred, crying for love and attention, starving and full of fleas! You choose to breed your cat, but others are forced to euthanize them! Think about it...


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

also, unwanted children are not generally euthanised when they don't find a home after 3 months.


----------



## kittiekatzz (Apr 12, 2005)

morea said:


> also, unwanted children are not generally euthanised when they don't find a home after 3 months.


*Ditto that!*


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

the thing is, even if you find homes for the kittens, that is really just taking the chance away from shelter cats/kittens that are already waiting for homes... if your cats kittens are adopted, that many shelter kittens will probably be euthanized.

I have gorgeous cats, and the first thing that is done to them when they come into my home is a full veterinary exam and spay/neuter.


----------



## teebos69 (Apr 2, 2005)

*has anyone noticed that this is an old post dated back in febuary.my fault............................sorry  *


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

I believe they noticed the first time you said it. Eventually, this too will go away like the rest of the threads you dug up.


----------



## teebos69 (Apr 2, 2005)

excuse me for making mistakes im new at this comp. thing.i think from now on ,i will go to a more friendlier forum.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Teebos69, don't worry about digging up this post. I hadn't read it before, and it was very interesting. What's extremely sad is that it doesn't matter how old it is, it runs the same way whether it was started yesterday, January this year, January last year, or January a year from now, which really emphasizes my point and of those who've already posted about this issue.

It wouldn't matter so much if there were only a few people who felt that *their* cat was sooooooooo beautiful and special and unique that it would be a *shame* not to get at least one litter from them. But multiply that by the thousands (millions?) of people that feel like that, and multiply that by 3-6 kittens each time. Anyone who evens stumbles into the breeding forum notices these constant posts with sickening regularity.

I notice so many people who only associate "breeding" with getting their mixed/non-papered pet pregnant. I have yet to see many real discussions, though I may eat my words, since I don't come here often. That said, I always find Sol's posts, and a few other real breeders, very valuable and educational.

Ok, so ends my soapbox tribute, and the fact that this thread caught me at just the right time and right mood this Saturday morning.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

teebos69 said:


> excuse me for making mistakes im new at this comp. thing.i think from now on ,i will go to a more friendlier forum.


Awwww, come on, stay, give us a chance. Actually it's refreshing to see someone who's making an effort to look at older threads instead of just spontaneously starting a new thread about something that's so common it's posted ad nauseum, instead of just replying to an existing thread.


----------



## teebos69 (Apr 2, 2005)

OsnobunnieO said:


> I believe they noticed the first time you said it. Eventually, this too will go away like the rest of the threads you dug up.[/quote " well excuse me "


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

teebos please dont go.

I think there is a big problem going on right now in this forum

A new member comes, they make a thread about something they have a problem with, they are given replies of old threads and told to refer to them.

A new member comes, replies to an old thread and is given hassle about it.

I dont know if it is just me but even I dont know what they are sposed to do that is right. If they arent critisised for this, then its for something else.


----------



## teebos69 (Apr 2, 2005)

i totally agree with you,and they are snotty about it.its not like i committed a crime.it was just a few mistakes i made.thank you so much for understanding,i wish they were as understanding as you.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

teebos69 said:


> woops forgot to check the date again,cant the mods just get these off of here.





teebos69 said:


> *has anyone noticed that this is an old post dated back in febuary.my fault............................sorry  *


We all noticed that it was from February, but that is why the old posts are kept, so people who are having similar problems can read them. If you want to revive them by all means revive them... thats why there are there! I revived an old post on googlism in the lounge today because I came across it when I was serching for something else... its pretty random but cool and I wanted to reply so I did!

But don't feel bad about when it was first posted, if you have something to say, say it regardless of whether the author first posted it today or 2 years ago. You have every right to post regardless of how old the thread is and obviously its still a hot topic as people replied to you.

If you want to revive something, just say how you feel, and if you want put a little note in your post to say 'i know this is old, but I felt this was relevant' or something like that... but don't get upset about it or worry!


----------



## teebos69 (Apr 2, 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
osnobunnieo says..
I believe they noticed the first time you said it. Eventually, this too will go away like the rest of the threads you dug up.

if it is ok, to bring up old posts then, how come i am given remarks like this.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

teebos you have had your pm from me about this issue, and positive one at that and I know you have read it. I have explained to you comments...

Please please dont turn this into an argument, I have said everything to you in a pm as icklemiss has said here. If it goes off topic after this post I will simply close the thread, a loss for everyone then.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

teebos69 said:


> *has anyone noticed that this is an old post dated back in febuary.my fault............................sorry  *


Hey, if a thread isn't locked it's quite OK to answer it :wink: In fact, feel free to answer any post, no matter how old it is. If they aren't locked, they're still open for discussion.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Zalensia said:


> teebos please dont go.
> 
> I think there is a big problem going on right now in this forum
> 
> ...


I think you're totally right and that's too bad. But if you don't link them to old threads, then you end up having a new thread every week about the same topic, and people just get sick of saying the same thing, so instead they link to an old one. It's a catch 22 I guess.  I think the issue in this particular thread is because teebos in particular has been digging up lots of old threads in a short period of time. I personally don't care -- some of these, as pointed out, are good to discuss at any time. Of course there are always issues that are better left alone, but then those threads are usually locked, or should be. 

So maybe you could just leave a message that all users would see -- something about "treatment of new members with old questions" just to bring this into perspective a bit. Something like "go ahead and link to old threads, but make sure to be polite about it." We don't want to lose new members over this -- and maybe new members could be encouraged to use the search function to get their questions answered.


----------



## teebos69 (Apr 2, 2005)

i am sorry but i have had enough critisim in this cat forum,especially with sol.im going to a new cat forum to have my questions answered...thanks


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Who cares if teebos finds a thread and wants to reply to it. Who are we to say that is wrong??? I don't get what the problem is here. If you want to reply to a thread and it's not locked then there should be no problem. Why does everyone care if an "old thread is dug up"? :roll:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

teebos, if that's how you feel, then I hope you find what you're looking for. I have been watching lots of threads though, and I honestly think that things were just taken very personally by you. No one was "criticizing" you, and I certainly don't think you can single out Sol for that. It's a great forum, with lots of knowledgeable people. But if it's not your cup of tea, then that's certainly your choice, and best wishes to you. 

Heather -- very true. This one was fine to dig up I think. There are some though, like fights or something...that are better just left alone...but then they are usually locked. *shrugs*


----------



## SiberianKitty (Dec 10, 2004)

jennykitty3144 said:


> I was told by the breeder this is called line breeding, will this mix ever be recognised? She called it a percoon


Okies, so I've skimmed and scanned through this thread and so far I haven't seen anyone explain this.

*In-breeding* - The mating of a very close relation such as a mother and son, father and daughter or brother and sister. Unfortunely, there are breeders who do this kind of breeding (mostly dog breeders). This is not reccommended as it's too close of a relation and are more prone to problems. However, if you're an "experienced breeder" and know your lines well and what you're doing then I guess you take that risk once every blue moon.

*Line-breeding* - The mating of a futher generation such as an aunt and nephew, grandfather and granddaughter, great uncle and niece and so on. This apparently is the best way to go as you'll get to know what kinds of genetic problems run through your line. You'll be able to weed out the unwanted and strengthen/intensify what you want to keep. This is reccommended and more desirable then the others. _However, this is not reccommended for cats that have no known breed-related issues_.

*Out-crossing* - A mating between a pair that share little or no relation at all. Breeders do this in order to bring new blood to their lines. However this can be risky too as you might bring out hidden or masked genes (genes that have always been there but were not seen as they never actually affected the animal in any way). So it's possible that these dorment masked genes could become activated. And it can be a bad thing in the case of it being another health issue to add to the other already existing ones. Then it could also be a good thing if it improves a particular function in the animal.

*Cross-breeding* - A mating between two pairs of a separate breed or race.

~~~> Your kitty is a result of a cross-breeding since your cat is half Maine **** and half Persian. A "Percoon" IS NOT a breed, it's what one might call a "designer pet" which is, as I've already stated, the crossing of two breeds.

~~~> And NO, this mix will never be recognized. At least it shouldn't be cause then otherwise anyone can mate two different breeds of the same species and give it a name.

_________________ 

"If we would spend as much time and effort improving ourselves mentally, physically and genetically, breeding ourselves properly as we do our animals...can you image how much better the human race would become?" ~ Corina A. Gonzalez


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

ooh. drama. :roll: 

teebos69, you say that you are new to "this whole computer thing." on the wonderful world of the internet, you are going to meet people with different opinions. instead of making it into a huge deal, just agree to disagree.

people come to these boards to learn and to share their knowledge of cats. The very thing that brings everyone here is their love for cats and their desire to see them cared for in the best way possible.

if the topic is worth discussion and you can contribute a valid point, by all means go for it. but let's leave the attitude at the door, shall we?


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

I asked for the issue to be dropped and you continue, topic is closed.
In the future please do not ignore a moderators request a good topic has now gone to waste.


----------

